# Smith machine squats



## Mags (Feb 13, 2005)

I have to squat on a smith machine at my gym as it doesn't have a squat barbell and cradle. I've read that the fixed movement is supposed to be shit for your lower back? Is this true?


----------



## topolo (Feb 13, 2005)

I do smith squats from time to time and have noproblems


----------



## thatguy (Feb 13, 2005)

I actually find it easier on my lower back.


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

I use em and like em. 

Just dont make it your only leg lift.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2005)

I suggest you read this.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=19894&highlight=smith+squats


----------



## Mudge (Feb 13, 2005)

Smith squats place a shearing load on the knees.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I suggest you read this.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=19894&highlight=smith+squats


Wow, very informative thread.  I will definitely go back to doing free-weight squats now.  I have a bad lower back, and I felt as though the Smith was easier on it.  It may be right now, but to ensure against any long-term problems, I'll go back to squats.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 13, 2005)

yes, true.... i used to do smith squats...and when i went heavy, it always strained my lower back. Now i always use a squat rack and go even heavier these days and have yet to get a sore back from it.


----------



## Mags (Feb 14, 2005)

nice one dudes, may have to find a new gym as the leg press is shocking there as well. cheers.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 14, 2005)

What do you mean by "shocking"?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 14, 2005)

Did real squats again yesterday for the first time in a while.  Felt great.  

(Just thought you might like to know...   )


----------



## musclepump (Feb 14, 2005)

Smith machine squats aren't on my list of preferred, or actually on my list of exercises ever done.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 14, 2005)

We had this discussion about the Smith machine before... I think it was about using the Smith to BP and the consensus seemed to be that no one ever asked anyone "Hey dude, how much do you Smith bench?" .. and I think the same can be said about squats. How much do you Smith squat? 

 Which makes me wonder if there is any good use for the Smith machine at all...??


----------



## thatguy (Feb 14, 2005)

Hmmm. I agree that the Smith's use is limited, but no one ever says "How much do you hammy curl," either, yet I think that's a great exercise.


----------



## NipsMG (Feb 14, 2005)

I tend to use it for exercises where I don't have a spot.  Shoulder Press, Bench, Squats.  I'd much rather do freeweights, but if I have no spot or all the other benches are used, I'll go w/ smith, but I'm never comfortable using it.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 14, 2005)

I use it occassionally for incline presses with no spot...although I always prefer dumbbells... or for close grip bench if i want to go pretty heavy.  Makes you keep very strict form and targets the tris nicely.  

For squats, it's garbage...although, for the uncoordinated or beginner weight-trainer...it may have it's place.  Not everyone is comfortable stepping up to a squat rack.


----------



## Mags (Feb 14, 2005)

Shocking just meant shit, not as in 'shocking' a muscle into growth. 

I'm not really bothered about the weight I squat at the moment as an ego thing like how much people bench etc, just want to mass up my thighs. The smith machine is the only thing available for squatting. The other leg machines are the extensions and hamstring curl thing and leg press, all of which are too light, lifting the stack isn't all the challenging. I only squat 352lbs and go parallel to the floor with feet about shoulder width, toes slightly out, but although I get apump, I don't get the 'legs feel like lead' sensation I used to in the early days of squatting lighter with a free barbell in my garage. Didn't know if smith machine was jsut ineffective and overall damaging. The extensions seem to have my made my lega grow more than the squat as I get a great pump from them like they're gonna burst, 5sets of 10 reps of 130lbs, yet the leg press tops out at 473lbs which I still get reps of 15 on my last set. I'm guessing from this the smith squats aren't smashing my quads as much as they should.


----------



## gr81 (Feb 14, 2005)

never use the smith for your squat, do something else. Its takes away all that makes the squat so effective, and it doesn't operate one the correct plane you need it to.  join a gym with a power rack, its a must, and just about everywhere has a power rack in some form or another.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 14, 2005)

I saw great strength performance on smith squats, but switched over because of football.  It'a amazing how different the exercises are.  My legs measured in the 26-27 inch category and haven't improved THAT much since I began doing free weight squats, but there is oddly a visible distinction between what was and what is.

Consequently, doing 500 pound smith squats for me translated into 350 pound free weight squats in the same rep range (16 +), so there is certainly a humongous distinction in the amount of weight used.  Taking away the horizontal motion on a smith machine (viz., stablizing the weight so it won't fall) really changes the energy and fatigue of the exercises...

That being said, I saw great benefits doing smith machine squats, and have had no apparent negative affect on my knees from doing them for over a year.  Also, my legs functional strength was quite good because I immediately went into doing relatively heavy weights on my free weight squat. Dismissing smith machine squats as useless is a fallacy, imo.


----------

